# Have we lost out now?



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Sat here at the end of an enjoyable rally at Lincoln motorhome show and I'm wondering why there were only 28 Motorhomes here, when other groups attracted a lot more?

Is the rally group doomed? I hope not, but when you see all the people around the 'fun' stand, I wondered how many new motorhomers would join them and not us.

I guess we don't market ourselves well enough, but have no idea how we could do better - or whether we should do. I think there are some members who belong to both groups, and they have chosen to site with the other group.

Our small group has been well organised and fun this weekend - or so it seems to me (being only our 2nd rally with the group), and it is a shame that more people have not chosen to site here.

Any ideas?

Martin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Our members just tend to be away enjoying themselves usually in parts anew :wink: 

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly, IMO the reduction in the rally group is a direct reflection of the uncertainty that has been hanging over MHF since last autumn......

while people continue to feel ignored or treated like mushrooms, the attraction of other dynamic groups will be more apparent......

For me, MHF represents all that is best with an active forum and reflects what I am looking for, but the mechanics of the site have been questioned for well over a year now........

and such things will result in people voting with their feet, or turning their steering wheels in alternative directions for a different course......

but MHF will stay here with the support so rapidly and freely given to it's members by other members (remember barryd's problem with his scooter last week?) and the range of advice given through these pages cannot be equalled anywhere else and is unlikely to ever be equalled.

MHF may have glitches in it's operation and frustrations over some things, but the people remain the same; dedicated, committed and always willing to help with advice or physical efforts - thank you to one and all.......

Hopefully the rally programme will revive - but that takes participation by more of us - and sadly, not all of us can do that........

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Never mind the quantity.....feel the quality!!!!!!

I have only ever 'rallied' twice with MHF - once at Stratford about 5 years ago and the second time was this year at Malvern.

If we decide to go to a show, and MHF are rallying there, we will join in. If not, then we will go it alone. We are not great 'ralliers', but do enjoy meeting up with like minded folk when we can.

Flo and I have a few other interests in our lives besides motorhoming so our precious weekends can be taken up with those.......

Personally, we feel that some things can get a little 'too large' to be enjoyable..........and if we had the choice between rallying with 25 friends or 125 strangers we know which we would rather choose!!!!

Just try to think of ourselves as 'exclusive'....and not part of the 'rabble' :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think you're confusing quantity with quality Martin. :wink: 

If people want to park with a group that supplies free breakfast and beer then that's their prerogative. Personally I prefer peace and quiet with like minded folk. 8) 

Oh - and I don't have to wear a silly yellow smiley badge either. :lol: 

To be serious, over the years we've found that the ideal size for a rally is less than 50 vans, that way individuals don't become just a face in the crowd. If someone camps with a particular group just because they get something free then we don't worry if they go elsewhere. It's been noticed several times that when free food, drink or entertainment have been provided, numerous members who usually choose to camp with "fun" suddenly decide to join "facts" instead. 8)

Anyway, I'm pleased to hear that you enjoyed Lincoln and felt that our organisation was up to scratch.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The obvious answer to this is to let barryD plan the next Show Rally.  

It will certainly be different. :lol:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

I went on a "yellow smiley face" rally last July, and never again. It was a big rally in a small village and some members caused big problems to locals with excessive noise until the early hours.

The locals called the motorhomers, the "white plague" and I don't think they will be welcomed back next year. Unfortunately, this type of behaviour by the minority gives Motorhomers a bad name.

I will not be renewing my subscription with them and will stick to the MHF and our properly organised enjoyable rallies.

Regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Some people have the herd instinct and some not. :roll:


----------



## motorman (May 24, 2005)

We went to the Peterborough show rally, they took my pound, showed me where to park then ignored us for the rest of the rally.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

motorman said:


> We went to the Peterborough show rally, they took my pound, showed me where to park then ignored us for the rest of the rally.


I was a Rally marshal at the Stratford show this year and enjoyed meeting new people, but the marshal's don't get any money to pay for the fun and games etc.

I tried to be there for the rally members but what do you want, if you want more than you will have to pay more the pound goes to to rally group not to the marshal.

Andy

PS we did enjoy it and hope to do it again if we are asked.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I do not know a great deal about the organisation of rallies but am aware that there is a vast amount needed to be done before a rally can take place - the organisation wanting to hold it has to be registered I believe, there is an insurance requirement and many other bureaucratic items to be done.

I have attended a few MHF rallies and KNOW that the Marshals do a vast amount before, during and after the event - it is NOT just a case of turning up on the day and opening a gate......

The budget for any such event can only reflect what people have paid - for some where there are other supporting factors such as a MH Show, some of attractions may be provided by the show organisers rather than the rally group - so at Shepton the entertainment and fireworks have not been provided by the rally group - whether it be Caravan Club, MHF or Fun or anyone else such as the MCC. So in such cases the event may APPEAR to have a lot going for it, but that is not due to the rally group....

The only way to really appreciate the hard work that the rally organisers put in is to offer to help - you may well find that your opinion of them changes markedly once their workload and enthusiasm has been witnessed first-hand.......

To paraphrase JFK's inaugural speech; "'ask not what your country can do for you – ask what you can do for your country"

just substitute "MotorHome organisation" for "country"..........

Dave


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
I joined MHF some years ago.(Different handle) and enjoyed it,got some advise that could not be bought,however,there did seem to be a lot of "them and us" with the c/van/tuggers,one first post started with if i remember correctly the words."I hate c/vanners" and was warmly welcomed into the fold nearly on this alone.(Something to do with beer as well ?)
Funsters on the other hand,often have on their Avatar ? C/vanning ex amount of years,m/homing ex amount of years. I may be a mile from the mark,but i would suspect that quite a number of m/homers once had a c/van.
Maybe this,"We are all in it together ?" (You could not make it up,LOL). Attracts more people who see all forms of camping,tents/c-vans/m-homes as dare i say.....Family ?
hulltramper


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Variety*

I also made use of the invite to MHF group at a rally. 
OK apart from yapping dogs. Even though they were penned, evey time a person or worse still, another dog came in sight, it was bedlam.
To worsen the situation, "they" had dog owning friends who stopped by for a chat. How on earth the heard any conversation is difficult to imagine.
And that was for 3 nights, continuously until sunset made them retreat to the interior. Only peace we got was in clubhouse, being deafened by rock band !!
Went to an owners rally one week after new purchase, which was nice company, but walk to pub was not on for me. Mobility difficulty.
So few friends with vans and one tugger agreed to form our own group and visit the Great Western Show.
That was fun, as we all knew each other, enjoyed the entertainment provided as well as making our own together.
A worthwhile experience, been repeated, so we found our answer in sharing like minded friends.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> gaspode posted..........
> 
> If people want to park with a group that supplies free breakfast and beer then that's their prerogative.


That is absolute rubbish Ken. Sunday morning breakfast is paid for by individuals taking part, who purchase their pre ordered bacon rolls. If you are going to try and make fellow MH'ers look bad, in support of your perceived "better than them" train of thought, then at least try to make sure your information is correct. 
The FUN exhibition trade stand has facilities to provide refreshments to it's members, and members of the public who call in, and only very occasionally, a cold beer might be available, as well as tea coffee, squash, and biscuits.

With regards to evening entertainment, this is provided by a group of musically gifted volunteers, who are happy to entertain the rest of their fellow MH'ers, many of whom have been welcomed guests from Motorhomefacts. There is no charge for this often improptu entertainment.

Two years ago, even though Rita and I are subscribers to FACTS, we were invited by A.N.Other FACTS susbscriber to join him and his family in the Poly tunnel. Within minutes of arriving, your Marshals told the individual that Rita and I were not welcome, even though we were paid up members of FACTS. Unfortunately this was not made known to me at the time, otherwise it would have been sorted out there and then.
What an awful way to A, treat guests, and B, to treat your own members/subscribers.



> Oh - and I don't have to wear a silly yellow smiley badge either. :lol:


No one "has" to wear the badges, as they are only issued on request, however, they do help to break the ice, and identify individuals both by their forum name and christian name. All very sociable indeed.

The success of FUN, is down to the "hands on" approach by it's owners, and the great participation of it's members.

Rita and I are members/subscribers to both forums, but unfortunately, the "sour grapes" thing always appears to be coming from one direction, ie, that of FACTS. 
Why can't we just all get along enjoying the hobby that we all have in common?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry Jock but I never felt welcome on fun. In fact I appear to have been banned as a non paying subscriber.

A small number of fun members have left or been banned for not toeing the party line. I used to log on now and again just to follow some of the topics and it definitely seemed to be more 'clannish' than friendly .... and that is speaking as someone with no vested interest in the forum by this stage. If it ever changed and was worth the few pounds to subscribe, I would have done so.

No hard feelings Jock, I hope (I have none). Facts now has the benefit of my vast experience (maybe not with motorhomes :lol: ) and witty repartee. I would like to know on what grounds I was banned from logging in to Fun though. :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> 747 posted..............Sorry Jock but I never felt welcome on fun. In fact I appear to have been banned as a non paying subscriber.
> 
> A small number of fun members have left or been banned for not toeing the party line. I used to log on now and again just to follow some of the topics and it definitely seemed to be more 'clannish' than friendly .... and that is speaking as someone with no vested interest in the forum by this stage. If it ever changed and was worth the few pounds to subscribe, I would have done so.
> 
> No hard feelings Jock, I hope (I have none). Facts now has the benefit of my vast experience (maybe not with motorhomes :lol: ) and witty repartee. I would like to know on what grounds I was banned from logging in to Fun though. :?


Sorry 747, I cannot answer your question, but if I had the means to look into that, I would. Have you tried asking Jim, the forum owner, or tried re registering using the same details?

Others have been banned for not complying with Rule 1, ie, "Be Nice", and Rule 2, ie, "No Defamatory Remarks", which I think is fair enough, especially when they didn't heed the polite warning given to them, about their behaviour towards others. Absolutely bang on I'd say.

And no, certainly no hard feeling here either, between us. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> LaMB said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we don't market ourselves well enough, but have no idea how we could do better - or whether we should do.
> ...


----------



## acting_strange (May 16, 2010)

"Others have been banned for not complying with Rule 1, ie, "Be Nice", and Rule 2, ie, "No Defamatory Remarks", which I think is fair enough, especially when they didn't heed the polite warning given to them, about their behaviour towards others."

Shame that didn't apply to everyone over there...I got banned for life for one issue that many of the so called "In crowd" had done many many times...

I'm with 747 if you were one of the inner circle you could nearly do as you like, but criticise Jim or his beloved armed forces...that was a different story...


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

I had no intention of starting a debate/slanging match between two forums/rally groups. As I do not know the history of either groups, but it just seems to me that Facts has lost out and is losing out to potential new members. 

I'm more than happy with Facts, and agree that smaller rallies are better than large ones, having in the past run over 20 Caravan Club Centre rallies. So I am well aware of the amount of work before, during and after a rally that the organisers have to do.

It just seems that we may be the Betamax of organisations; and we all know what happened to Betamax, even though it was the best format!

Martin


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think its this site, I just think that Shows in the poorly supported number are passed their sell by date.

I think this site has been really helpful to my over the last few years and if I was going to a show I would love to join in.

Shows = gadgets you don't need and probably have one in the garage in a wrapper already etc, please it is meant in a light hearted way!

Long live Motorhome Freedom!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't suppose the actual numbers matter that much

Regardless of the size of the meet there are only so many members that you can get to know in a given time and I would imagine that you build up that number over time as a regular attenders 

We are not really rally people, but really enjoyed the Northern meet in May, what a fantastic group of people and the food everyone contributed to the Saturday Night Buffet was unbelievable. 

Of course it was small enough for everyone to contribute and big enough to ensure the meeting of like minded people

And of course it was us Northerers :wink: , what could go wrong luv :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> It just seems that we may be the Betamax of organisations; and we all know what happened to Betamax, even though it was the best format!
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin

What an excellent analogy.

But do we really know what happened to Betamax????????

The real answer is that it became Betacam and digital Betacam which until the demise of tape based systems were the standard worldwide formats for all professional broadcast video systems. So far from becoming obsolete it made countless millions of dollars income for Sony. It was always far too good to be a domestic format.

Shall I draw an analogy with the MHF Rally Group? :?: 
I'd be very happy for the rally group to follow the Betamax example. :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it depends on what you want from a rally.If you want to drink and party until late then fun is the one for you,nothing wrong with that providing you are among like minded people and don't annoy anyone who likes to be in bed for 11pm.

We are only occasional ralliers and prefer the more laid back type of rally so nearly always book with this forum when we do go.I also prefer the smaller rallies as I think you get to know fellow members better.The bigger ones like Peterborough are ok but I find there are so many attending it's not possible to meet many other members in a weekend.

It's a shame that the new forum owners have shown no interest whatsoever in sustaining a rally group as it is desirable for a forum like this to have a thriving rally scene.The efforts of our small band of rally volunteers keep it going despite the indifference of verticalscope and gradual decline of this forum. 

Rallies are a great way to get to know people and we are lucky enough to have made some good friends through them.Bigger is not always better though and I think that a rapid expansion and a high rally attendance can lead to problems.

Personally I would sooner be in the company of a dozen friends who I know and like rather than 150 strangers.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've never been to a rally but its probably because my perception of rallying doesn't appeal to me, perhaps I should try one out before coming to that decision


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Never been a 'rally' person, but if any of the other forums want to get together en masse and play with each other, fine. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Rallies*

Member of both Forums and have no doubt that I favour a forum where I can get help and information on motorhoming matters and only occasionally stray into "all the people we hate in the world"

Someone mentioned earlier about " ex armed forces" input on another site and I can only say that recently I have noticed rather frightening trend of those who believe that they can be judge, jury and executioner in various situations as long as "they were Muslim and they deserved it"

Our armed forces are the best in the world precisely because they do not tolerate this behaviour and I am saddened by attitudes that sometimes border on incitement to racial hatred.

I could never consider going on a rally 'cos these people would frighten me whether they swore or not.


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting to read all the posts on this subject.
Maybe I should read the blurb more carefully, but as a newbie to the motorhome world, I was not aware that all the people who applied to stay on the campsite through this website portal would be corralled together.
I did go to the Lincoln show, though only as a day visitor. My reasoning at the time was 'did I really want to stay 2 or 3 days at a show that I could probably see in it's entirety in a few hours'? Of course I realise that there was entertainment in addition to the show, but again I wasn't able to get there until friday evening and the organisers told me that I would still need to pay the 3 day price even though I was effectively only staying 2 days.
On the subject of the number of MHF motorhomers on the campsite, there were a huge number of motorhomes in the day parking site, so I wonder if many did attend, but only briefly. Surely though, so long as you are placed next to amiable and respectful neighbours, do their affiliations really matter? I belong to CC, but I don't look down on people who belong to CCC. 
And lastly...........on the subject of bl**dy noisy dogs........if the owners actually understood and controlled their pets....................don't get me started! :letitallout:


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

So reading through this thread the overwhelming view appears to be "Fun seems to be far more successful than us at attracting members but that's because they are all just interested in free drink and bacon sandwiches, hate caravanners and Muslims, can't criticise their leader, are forced to wear ridiculous yellow badges and make a lot of noise. 
But in Facts we know how to REALLY run a rally and we like it the way it is. Even though "the other lot" seem to attract 6 times as many members to their rallies. 
I just don't understand the bitterness evident in this thread. 
I think a clue to why the numbers rallying with Facts is relatively low is in the number of posts in this thread saying "we are not rallying sort of people"
So the difference must be that Facts and Fun attract largely different types of people. 

PS Like Jock I belong to both and have enjoyed rallying with both.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now if you want a rant about rallies, try going to a CARAVAN CLUB RALLY.......

we did, at Okehampton as it was near us (then), and were totally ignored from Friday evening through till Sunday lunchtime when we were officially welcomed....

and then left.....

We never darkened their gates again..... it was obvious that MH were not popular (in fact we were unique) and that all the others were a big happy family and we were not part of that group.......


even though the badge on the front of the MH said we had been members of the CC for more than 25 years......

Obviously they wanted a different form of fun, we never saw (or smelled) a bacon buttie, but they were in and out of each others caravans like ferrets after a whole warren of rabbits......

While we sat outside. initially with our pot of tea before we opened the French red..... but still no-one came anywhere near us.......

They had a big barbecue Saturday evening but we were NOT invited..... it was beside one of the caravans and no attempt was made to involve us.....

Perhaps it was the aftershave I was not using, but they didn't get close enough to scent it.....

Once bitten, twice shy....

Dave  :roll: :evil:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Makems - No bitterness from us!!!!

Each to their own.......whilst at Malvern this year, Flo and I were comfortable in the company of new-met friends, and to be honest we do prefer the 'quieter' and more 'laid back' style of rally.

Live and let live.........MHF rallies will go on....doesnt matter that there isnt 200+ wagons parked up.....


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A sizeable motorhome forum that I am a member of had a Rally in the South West (a long way from us) and we altered our trip to take it in. There were around 50 vans there and most of them I had never met although they had posted frequently. I have made up my mind not to attend any more rallies with the forum and also did not organise the Rally I had organised for the last couple of years.

The reasons were as follows.

A large section of the membership had formed a Facebook group and on there (not the forum) they had organised an onsite evening meal on the Saturday night. They had to wear formal dress and it was not open to others. They even had the nerve to bring windbreaks for it, to fully enclose the proceedings. This upset a number of members (not me in particular but I thought the idea was not a good one).

Many of these members are quite new to the forum and motorhoming and I had helped out with numerous problems for quite a few of them. Even though I had my forum name in the van window, I was blanked by many of them all weekend. I did the rounds chatting to folk but many people stuck to their own little groups and a handful never seemed visible all weekend. 8O 

The member who arranged this rally (and many others) felt uncomfortable when the complaints started. I really felt for him because he is a first class chap and puts lots of effort into his rallies.

The huge increase in motorhome ownership has changed the nature of things .... that is my belief anyway.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

How long before Fun gets an irresistible offer from VS?

Never met a Scotsman who would turn down the chance of some serious cash.


----------



## acting_strange (May 16, 2010)

We don't do rallies simply because my better half likes proper loo's, hook up etc.

That may seem odd to some but we are all different.

I do take myself off with a tent on my motorcycle but even then I will camp on a site with access to loo's.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

The FUN people were certainly having fun at lincoln!I was fairly close to them and didnt notice any unsociable behaviour,they just seemed to be having a good time.Maybe thats classed as unsociable nowadays?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Fun*

To be fair to Jim I do believe he has already turned down a substantial offer for the Fun Forum and it does have more of a Community feel because of that.........................however it is a thin line between Community and Cliquee.

Many social group gell themselves together by having a common scapegoat..................which as far as I can see starts with Muslims,lefties,Health and safety and PC Brigade then teachers and social workers.....................

Negative attitudes towards women seem well hidden (that's progress I guess)and there seems a surprising acceptance of gays and transexuals (probably some previous ****-erotic experience ????)

It just puts me off the whole idea of rallies, whoever organises them.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

ovalball said:


> The FUN people were certainly having fun at lincoln!I was fairly close to them and didnt notice any unsociable behaviour,they just seemed to be having a good time.Maybe thats classed as unsociable nowadays?


Indeed a lot of FUN was had, hopefully it didn't keep you awake, next time just come over and join in you will be welcomed I am sure (and then signed up)

Martin


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi laMB

To try to answer your question from somebody who is in both groups.

Without the forum there would be no rally groups so for me the FACTS forum needs to catch up with FUN as it is much easier to use and is 100% supported by its owners.

We have rallied with FACTS and enjoyed ourselves and made some friends many of who'm we now see at FUN rallies. We now rally with FUN because there Is a much better choice of rallies through the year both large and small and they do know how to have FUN if you want it, or you can just chill with friends so in that case don't pitch too close to the tent or the known party monsters.

Martin and Jen


----------



## johntaylor (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a pattern that repeats itself in many ways. A lot of people "on the other side" call this "the other side", and that particular site will get support if this site is lacking in any way. Marketing is one of the main things attracting people there, and once people join they are initially carried away by the newness and the "new world order" especially if there are some strong personalities driving it along.

What will happen, "as sure as eggs is eggs" is that after a while, THAT site too will wane, some will drift back on here, some will go to other sites,...but, and this is a word to the wise, what has happened in my other hobby, is that even large forums backed by major multi national publishers, along with smaller forums ....have all succumbed to facebook groups. MANY interests and forums are now run on facebook, one I visit has many thousand members, and that particular interest (work based) has probably twenty different forums serving it!
The age of forums like this, is unfortunately dead, and in time they will all migrate to other platforms.
I have been a member of both MHF's and to be fair, I prefer one that is dominated more by its content than one that is driven by personality. They both have their uses, and will both have memberships......for a little while longer.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Certainly Fun now seems to be regularly outpacing MHF in terms of the numbers of new posts and threads. When I logged on to both earlier this morning there were 9 threads on MHF with New Posts since last night but 20 on Fun in the same period. This was not a one off by any stretch.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*New posts*

But many of those posts are about how the issues and people I referred to earlier are destroying our country.

They are often the threads with the most posts as certain people make outrageous statements and then others get drawn into challenging their position.

For example I have Muslim friends and cannot let statements linking "all them lot together" go without comment...............so those threads go on round and round........................

I should try more to stick to motorhoming.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> johntaylor said:
> 
> 
> > MANY interests and forums are now run on facebook, one I visit has many thousand members, and that particular interest (work based) has probably twenty different forums serving it!
> ...


----------



## acting_strange (May 16, 2010)

*Re: New posts*



Webby1 said:


> But many of those posts are about how the issues and people I referred to earlier are destroying our country.
> 
> They are often the threads with the most posts as certain people make outrageous statements and then others get drawn into challenging their position.
> 
> ...


Exactly the reason I was banned from FUN.....I cannot sit by and let racist comments be made without challenging them....I did so and was severely censured...I challenged this and the rest is history....one day the hate talk that goes on there will catch them out...


----------



## johntaylor (Mar 23, 2014)

Organisations like facebook, will accommodate any groups, using any amount of members, those members can post pics, script whatever they want (within the rules) and the platform is much more powerful than any forum.
Just as an example, back in 1999, there was a major land rover forum backed by the most popular magazine and its publishers, after a while, and some draconian moderating, another was set up by members,.....most migrated onto that, but the people who set it up, got a bit cliquey with their mates, so another was set up (almost like animal farm isn't it?). Over the next few years, the offshoots imploded and now are no more, some very small sites are still running, the main one, is limping along with a much smaller membership and the post count is..per day, what it once was per hour. The majority of the vast number of enthusiast's now use facebook based groups, which tend to be more specialist to their form of the hobby, more local, and are not run by either people looking for an ego massage, or large conglomerates.
As one poster has already noted, people are already using FB, to arrange meals, they may also use them to arrange rallies etc.........its inevitable I,m afraid,...one gentleman disillusioned by MHF and MHF...may have already set up on FB, The future's bright......the Future's freer!

RAYC...what is better, having an online source of information that you can access with no interaction with anyone else, or having to actually convers with someone or attend a weekend rally (such as C&CC have for local members groups) to get help,...I would think that the answer is a personal choice, but it may be nice to control our internet instead of letting it be used to control us!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: New posts*



> ........acting_strange.............I cannot sit by and let racist comments be made without challenging them....I did so and was severely censured...I challenged this and the rest is history....one day the hate talk that goes on there will catch them out...


Were these racist comments aimed at you then?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: New posts*



tonyt said:


> > ........acting_strange.............I cannot sit by and let racist comments be made without challenging them....I did so and was severely censured...I challenged this and the rest is history....one day the hate talk that goes on there will catch them out...
> 
> 
> Were these racist comments aimed at you then?


I don't understand the relevance of your question, Tony. Surely it is not necessary to have a comment (racist, sexist, ageist, or in any way abusive) aimed at oneself to object. In any case as most of us on forums are not personally known to each other so how are we to know about another member's, race, gender, sexuality, etc.

Chris


----------



## acting_strange (May 16, 2010)

*Re: New posts*



tonyt said:


> > ........acting_strange.............I cannot sit by and let racist comments be made without challenging them....I did so and was severely censured...I challenged this and the rest is history....one day the hate talk that goes on there will catch them out...
> 
> 
> Were these racist comments aimed at you then?


lol...no....But I have no place for racism, sexism or any other ism....we are all human...different colours and beliefs but still human...its extremists that are spoiling the world....we should all just get along...


----------



## johntaylor (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I am an irish black muslim lesbian with one leg and tourettes, and ive never had a problem  .......until someone took the mick 'cos I,m ginger :lol:


----------



## acting_strange (May 16, 2010)

johntaylor said:


> Well I am an irish black muslim lesbian with one leg and tourettes, and ive never had a problem  .......until someone took the mick 'cos I,m ginger :lol:


"lol...no....But I have no place for racism, sexism or any other ism....we are all human...different colours and beliefs but still human...its extremists that are spoiling the world....we should all just get along..."

Yeah but I said ism's and ginger isn't an ism...it's just ginger... :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: New posts*



> ...ChrisandJohn..........
> I don't understand the relevance of your question, Tony. Surely it is not necessary to have a comment (racist, sexist, ageist, or in any way abusive) aimed at oneself to object. In any case as most of us on forums are not personally known to each other so how are we to know about another member's, race, gender, sexuality, etc.Chris


Chris, my question wasn't aimed at you so I don't understand the relevance of your comment.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: New posts*



> .... acting_strange..........
> lol...no....But I have no place for racism, sexism or any other ism....we are all human...different colours and beliefs but still human...its extremists that are spoiling the world....we should all just get along...


I agree with you 100% there. If anyone aimed a racist comment at my children because of their nationality I would take exception and give them plenty of stick but I wouldn't want anyone else "sticking up for me" and taking up the fight on my behalf - that's do-gooding (or good-doing) and interference.

Anyway - all off topic so end of subject on this lovely sunny day.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't always be around to defend my children or grandchildren from being affected by racist comments so I think it's reasonable to challenge racism more generally. The point of challenging racism is not just about defending an individual person in an individual instance but to challenge the ideology that creates or perpetuates a racist society.


First they came for…..


Chris


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: New posts*



tonyt said:


> > .... acting_strange..........
> > lol...no....But I have no place for racism, sexism or any other ism....we are all human...different colours and beliefs but still human...its extremists that are spoiling the world....we should all just get along...
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% there. If anyone aimed a racist comment at my children because of their nationality I would take exception and give them plenty of stick but I wouldn't want anyone else "sticking up for me" and taking up the fight on my behalf - that's do-gooding (or good-doing) and interference.


Can't agree with that Tony. So we only stick up for our own children?

Sorry but if I found someone abusing your children, in any way, I would "do" something. Too many people turn a deaf ear and a blind eye in my opinion.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: New posts*



> ....BillCreer...
> Can't agree with that Tony. So we only stick up for our own children?
> 
> Sorry but if I found someone abusing your children, in any way, I would "do" something. Too many people turn a deaf ear and a blind eye in my opinion.


There's a big difference between someone sticking their nose in and being a self appointed uninvited do-gooder for racist remarks made to/about someone else and someone stepping in to stop abuse.

Different situation altogether.

My last contribution to this thread.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> tonyt posted..............How long before Fun gets an irresistible offer from VS?


The FUN owners have already been there and done that one Tony, and declined.............................thankfully. :thumbright:



> tonyt posted..............Never met a Scotsman who would turn down the chance of some serious cash.


Which Scotsman are you be referring to Tony?

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Saddened to see a sensible thread about MHF Rallies diverted into "should others defend my children from abuse...."

MHF Rallies are an important part of MHF for some people (and by MHF I mean Facts), but not everyone - which is an important consideration.

Other organisations may run rallies in a different way, that is up to them and should not attract criticism or praise on here IMO.

If you want MHF to offer more rallies, then offer to help, the rally staff work their socks off trying to sort out what they are currently doing....

there are two more planned for this year, why not ask to attend and then get involved with helping out.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

I am sure that LadyJ (the National Coordinator for MHF) would welcome your offer........

Dave


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Well do something about it get the rallies going get some fight back into facts remember the eye of the budgie.....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: M*



> rocky1968 said:- Well do something about it get the rallies going


If you want MHF to offer more rallies, then offer to help . . .

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

I am sure that LadyJ (the National Coordinator for MHF) would welcome your offer........ (_Quote from previous post_.)

Well done for volunteering!


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: M*



Zebedee said:


> > rocky1968 said:- Well do something about it get the rallies going
> 
> 
> If you want MHF to offer more rallies, then offer to help . . .
> ...


ur welcome zeb


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hang on

You are losing me

You wish :evil: :evil: 

How have we got onto racism

And less of the ginger, I have two fantastic red haired grandkids

Alberts mum

The perceived problems always arise from his side
:lol: 

But what I'd give to have hair that colour

I must have missed the TURNING point

Listen, you are all absolutely fantastic

You advise , support, care about other members on MHF

You argue, fight, disagree etc

But how boring would it be if we all agreed

And on what could we possibly all agree on???

I can agree with everyone if I treat them as passing in the night

If I think they may well affect my life and thoughts

Then they are well worth disagreeing, agreeing or contemplating their point of view

They help me grow and develop

When I'm dead I'll stop

Or maybe not :lol: :lol: 


Aldra


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> tonyt posted..............Never met a Scotsman who would turn down the chance of some serious cash.





> JockandRita posted.................Which Scotsman are you be referring to Tony?
> 
> Cheers for now,
> 
> Jock.


Tony, you still haven't answered my question. 

Not so long ago, MotorhomeFacts was the best Motorhome forum on the (UK) internet, and the most active, both in the rally sense, as well as in the forum sense. 
Rita and I were pleased to be a part of that, and willingly promoted FACTS, as the MH Club to be a member of.

Sadly, the life appears to have gone out of FACTS, (there never was any "hands on" by the original owner) and as a result, folks will look to go elsewhere, where they feel welcome and befriended again. You can't argue with those who decide to walk.

Regards,

Jock, (without racism rearing it's ugly head at all). :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *The obvious answer to this is to let barryD plan the next Show Rally.
> 
> It will certainly be different. :lol:


Great idea Gnome!!

That is indeed what we will do. :twisted:

If we cannot outnumber the Funsters we can certainly make sure we are louder!  Which reminds me. Its nearly time to start organising next Mays FACTS / FRUITCAKES music rally, meet, booze up.

This year I am planning an outside stage, Go Go dancers (Well Kaytutt and Aldra), Gnome Tossing 8O and of course lots of live music, drinking and debauchery.

Fruitcakes attendance compulsory!


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I enjoy rallies, I like to meet people, I try to help where I can, usually the marshals have everything under control but I always ask if I can do anything. 

On the Lincoln show rally I would guess less than half of the attendees came to the rally tent during Friday and Saturday evening. If people do not come how can they meet people and socialise with them. The people I met there were all folk I would sit next to again I only hope they would say the same about me. To jog their memories on the Saturday night I was the one who gave an impression of a 1 armed harmonica player.

Angie and George put a quiz on which entailed drawing (stick men) a picture to match a clue which was given then everyone went around the other vans to try to guess each others picture answer (the subject was TV shoes) Everyone joined in and seemed to enjoy themselves doing the quiz. 

The weather helped of course most folk were sat outside Saturday and Sunday. 

We don't attend many rallies with either the CC, C,CC or MCC as we're busy with other commitments but Angie and Georges rally at Lincoln is an "unmissable" one.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> JockandRita"]
> 
> 
> > gaspode posted..........
> ...


I notice none of these points previously highlighted, or replied to, have been addressed as yet.  
Hmmm. :roll:

Jock.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Count me in for the Rally Barry. I aint going near those miserable wildies anymore.  

ps, I don't mind being tossed. :wink: At my age you take whatever you can get. 

:lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

You need to move a bit further South if you want me there go-going or otherwise


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> You need to move a bit further South if you want me there go-going or otherwise


I am sure that the thought of tossing a Gnome will make you change your mind. :wink:

Actually I think your Hubby is worried about you meeting us manly Northern men. We know how to treat a woman. A night at the Whippet racing, followed by a Pie and Pea supper and a grope. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Kaytutt wrote: *You need to move a bit further South if you want me there go-going or otherwise
> ...


Steady on 747! No real woman would ever believe a bloke would go to all that expense for a grope. Pie and Peas FFS! On a first date? Bit over the top if you ask me. Bag of chips maybe tops.

Problem is Tutts. Nobody else will have us except Croft (AKA The Phoenix Club). Anyway its not bloody far. Tuggers came from Devon and Viv (Hermanhymer) from South Africa!! (possibly). You drove to the Dordogne for two weeks cos some idiot told you it wasnt far from Wales. Come on!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

747 said:


> Sorry Jock but I never felt welcome on fun. In fact I appear to have been banned as a non paying subscriber.
> 
> A small number of fun members have left or been banned for not toeing the party line. I used to log on now and again just to follow some of the topics and it definitely seemed to be more 'clannish' than friendly .... and that is speaking as someone with no vested interest in the forum by this stage. If it ever changed and was worth the few pounds to subscribe, I would have done so.
> 
> No hard feelings Jock, I hope (I have none). Facts now has the benefit of my vast experience (maybe not with motorhomes :lol: ) and witty repartee. I would like to know on what grounds I was banned from logging in to Fun though. :?


Hi 747

I just had a look at the membership on "the other side" as of 26th June you were posting OK but now you show as read only funster if you are having problems logging in you could contact Jim and he will sort it out, of course you have to pay your tenner to post. If you are having problems it might be related to moving to the new software.

Martin


----------



## Sdc77 (Nov 7, 2013)

peribro said:


> Certainly Fun now seems to be regularly outpacing MHF in terms of the numbers of new posts and threads. When I logged on to both earlier this morning there were 9 threads on MHF with New Posts since last night but 20 on Fun in the same period. This was not a one off by any stretch.


I'm a member of both. fun is much busier than here.. But so what? The one thing I have noticed is that there are regularly posts on here commenting on fun.. Just do your own thing.. And perhaps the few people that have axes to grind could put their energy to helping this club instead instead of moaning about fun . I don't come here very often and it's threads like this that stopped me.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Martin.

I was a 'read only' member ever since a charge was introduced. I did not think it was worth paying money to be insulted. :lol: 

It seemed strange that I could not get on to the forum just after barryD upset everyone over there. :wink: As a known member of the 'black hand gang' run by Barry, I assumed that I had been blackballed. :lol: Maybe it WAS coincidence.

Another reason could have been a dual MHF member sending a pm to Jim concerning my nefarious activities.  Either way it is of no consequence as I only popped over there on rare occasions.

I am getting a bit teed off with all of the bigger forums due to more common outbreaks of spats and bad behaviour. One of these days I will do a 'flounce off'.  

Thank goodness I have Fruitcakes as a haven of peace and serenity. :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sdc77 said:


> I'm a member of both. fun is much busier than here.. But so what? The one thing I have noticed is that there are regularly posts on here commenting on fun.. Just do your own thing.. And perhaps the few people that have axes to grind could put their energy to helping this club instead instead of moaning about fun . I don't come here very often and it's threads like this that stopped me.


I am doing my own thing thank you,on here.

I think you ought to take the blinkers off because there are some regular posters on the other side that never miss an opportunity to stick the boot into this forum which is why I personally keep away.They can hardly conceal their glee after the recent problems on this forum.

I do know quite a few funsters and get on well with them but a minority spoil it,they are an embarrassment to the forum and it's owner.

I would like to relate something that happened to us this summer on a site in Cornwall.A motorhome came onto the pitch next to us with a fun sticker in the windscreen.The chap had problems with his water system and I was fortunately able to help him sort it out.

We got into conversation and it turned out that he was a new motorhomer and had joined''the fun''.When he found out I was a member on here he said I didn't fit the motorhome facts stereotype,he thought we were a load of miserable moaning old grumpies and had formed that opinion from some of the threads on there.

Each to their own and if you are happy over there and occasionally coming on here to have a pop then fair enough.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *It seemed strange that I could not get on to the forum just after barryD upset everyone over there. :wink: As a known member of the 'black hand gang' run by Barry, I assumed that I had been blackballed. :lol: Maybe it WAS coincidence.
> 
> Another reason could have been a dual MHF member sending a pm to Jim concerning my nefarious activities.  Either way it is of no consequence as I only popped over there on rare occasions.
> 
> ...


Shurrup man! I think the Funsters still have a contract out on me. Why do you think Im hiding out in France all summer since Fungate?

Anyway I am afraid your right. When Jim came looking for me it was a bit like in the school yard when the big hard kid is coming for you. I just said "That 747 made me do it and is responsible for the whole thing". Clearly he beleived me as my membership still works! 

Sorry an all that.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Zebedee said; *If you want MHF to offer more rallies, then offer to help . . . I am sure that LadyJ (the National Coordinator for MHF) would welcome your offer........ (Quote from previous post.)
> Well done for volunteering!


Sadly, the rally programme only works within the UK otherwise we would volunteer,

but for us to bring our MH back for a rally would be a MAJOR expense and that is unlikely to happen......

There have been "meets" in our locality but apparently we could not hold a rally due to definitions........

I have just tried searching the rally and meets database map and guess what...... yet another map that does not appear to be functioning.....



> *JockandRita said; * Not so long ago, MotorhomeFacts was the best Motorhome forum on the (UK) internet, and the most active, both in the rally sense, as well as in the forum sense.
> Rita and I were pleased to be a part of that, and willingly promoted FACTS, as the MH Club to be a member of.
> 
> Sadly, the life appears to have gone out of FACTS, (there never was any "hands on" by the original owner) and as a result, folks will look to go elsewhere, where they feel welcome and befriended again. You can't argue with those who decide to walk.


IMO Facts still IS the best MotorHome forum and in spite of apparent faults it still fills a role and meets a need for very many of us.....

I do not think discussing the benefits or otherwise of other sites is beneficial to either site - it does occur and simply adds to an on-going feeling of "them and us" which is WRONG IMO.

I strongly believe that BOTH forums can exist without rancour - there is no need for it and both meet the different needs of different people.

To me the life has NOT gone out of Facts - it is still thriving and still attracts a massive number of helpful threads and posts - which to me is what I am a member for......

*BOTH FORUMS SHOULD WORK TOGETHER FOR THE BENEFIT OF MOTORHOMERS, AND THAT SHOULD BE THE SOLE OBJECTIVE.

IT IS TIME TO STOP THIS SNIPING - IT DOES NOT HELP ANYONE.
*

Dave


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Sdc77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a member of both. fun is much busier than here.. But so what? The one thing I have noticed is that there are regularly posts on here commenting on fun.. Just do your own thing.. And perhaps the few people that have axes to grind could put their energy to helping this club instead instead of moaning about fun . I don't come here very often and it's threads like this that stopped me.
> ...


I agree entirely wakk44 I use both sites as well, mind you there does seem to be more vocal right wingers on the other site. :wink:


----------



## Sdc77 (Nov 7, 2013)

..Have a pop? Don't be so defensive.. I didnt start this thread... I just commented in a thread started innocently by someone that was dragged down and twisted over 7 or so pages by regular contributers.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

747 said:


> Hi Martin.
> 
> I was a 'read only' member ever since a charge was introduced. I did not think it was worth paying money to be insulted. :lol:


But you pay money on Facts and get insulted plenty!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah
But my Heathcliffe gets insulted

By those who care about him on here

Not me :evil: 

But others who have never walked the lonely moors with a demented gnome

And that may be the difference 

I agree, disagree and argue with members on here


Never have I felt threatened

And if ever I did

There is enough protection simply by belonging on MHF


Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

makems said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Martin.
> ...


True. :evil:

But you get a better class of insult on here. :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

747 said:


> One of these days I will do a 'flounce off'.


Again? :roll:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

747 said:


> makems said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


Thanks :wink:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

747 said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > You need to move a bit further South if you want me there go-going or otherwise
> ...


nope, I just can't reply! :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> > *747 wrote: *
> >
> >
> > > *Kaytutt wrote: *You need to move a bit further South if you want me there go-going or otherwise
> ...


Yeah, last time I listen to you!

It'll take me longer to get to Yorkshire than it took me to get to the Dordogne with our roads and traffic


----------

